# Sydney People Lock Up Your Beer.



## jayse (5/1/07)

Good day New South Welshman just a quick message to say i'll be coming over early next week for around 10 days of beer antics with a mate who's living i believe in the liverpool area.

I have a small list I'am currently putting together of must see beer joints which I'll post later tonite so if someone can point out if i have missed something that would be very helpfull.

We will be spending a few nites upstairs at the australian and the lord nelson etc so if anyone wants to come along for a beer at any stage give me a bell on 0433 800 038, if you could start writing my number on dodgey toilet walls around sydney thats fine too. :lol: 

I have no actuall set plans really other than rock up and see what happens on a day to day, hour by hour basis. I'll be pretty much free to do whatever beer touristy stuff that blows my skirt up at the time.

Theres a possiblity that we may go for a drive down to canberra for a day also of w&p.

Anyway like i said its just a straight out casual trip with no real plans other than drink great beer so if anyone wants to catch up at anytime or has any ideas that would be nice.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Linz (5/1/07)

Jayse,

Definitely download Docs map of the Sydney pub crawl 2005 and give that a bash...

If you're going to hang at your mates place at Liverpool, sing out and we'll see about an arvo/night at the George the fourth at Picton...and I'll see if I can hussle up Pumpy, Franko, Hogan and a few others


----------



## jayse (5/1/07)

Thanx Linz, just spent a couple hours reading your sydney crawl threads and downloaded the maps and what not. A session at the pub mentioned sounds great.

Still putting my list together and am almost organized.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## sah (6/1/07)

Linz said:


> If you're going to hang at your mates place at Liverpool, sing out and we'll see about an arvo/night at the George the fourth at Picton...and I'll see if I can hussle up Pumpy, Franko, Hogan and a few others



And maybe me from Wollongong. Give me call. 0404 876 276. I don't mind a fresh scharers or burragorang bock.

regards
Scott


----------



## jayse (6/1/07)

Sounds like a plan to me. Will give you a bell.


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## redbeard (6/1/07)

Im sure a couple of us ISB types could meet u at the aus or lord nelson next week. My preference is tues / thurs, but im sure we can work around the liverpool / canb thing. 

pity the canb trip wasnt this week, as i would have gone to the w&p with you !

nb - my choices, for what its worth (not all at once!)

the Australian (food / beer)
Lord Nelson (beer)
Redoak (food / beer, bring full purse only!)[might need to book if eating]
bavarian beer cafe (food /beer) & / or Lowenbrau Keller (food / beer) [similar food][nice steins ;-)]
belgian beer cafe (beer, food if keen & $$)[invite doc & discuss 'work' stuff with him on his company credit card ;-)]
glenmore (only for the top floor view than the beer, coopers downstairs) [near australian][bring camera]
james squires darling harbour (beer, food nice but not outstanding)[busy fri >4pm with locals]
maquarie hotel (beer - varies, nearer central / museum, not rocks)[if your near, then drop in, otherwise just another pub]

could also take the manly ferry from circular quay & vist the manly bavarian beer cafe, thou havent been there myself. could be an excuse to ... ;-)

cheers

nb - if u want addresses, will look them up 4 u, thou should be easy to find on google maps etc


----------



## Duff (6/1/07)

Maybe a few handpumped ESB's at The Riverview, Balmain?


----------



## jayse (6/1/07)

Thanx guys,

Got most of those addys' from the sydney pub crawl thread and will most likely get to all those. Not to sure of The Riverview yet but I have it on my list because pints of handpumped ESB sounds awesome, might do a day in balmain possibly. Its all a very last minute idea to get on a plane and go so no organization has come into play at all, only just booked my flight then and will be in sydney tomorow morning.

This thursday in the rocks is very possible in fact might stay in the rocks thurs, fri and saturday. I will get off the plane in the morning grab and box of beer and try and start on a plan for the week. I will be in town for 10 days flying back home the morning of wed 17th.
Can work around what ever day is best if anyone wants to catch up like the guys from linz's neck of the woods and a session at the George Forth and so forth.

Anyway I will be able to get on the net while I'am over there and organise as I go. 

Its all starting to take shape anyway.
Cheers Guys.
jayse


----------



## Linz (6/1/07)

whoops just reread the post properly....let us know when youre free

it is a bit off a way out but worth it...Mystery beer No 3(full strength) on the old 'Low alc' tap now at the George.

Last time it was a Hefe, with and APA to come on the next week.

Dunno what will be on but I can call the pub....


----------



## jayse (6/1/07)

At the moment nothing is set in stone at all so if your up for it let us know what day/time best suits and I'll work from there, same goes for anyone who's up for having a beer where ever when ever. As is I have plenty of days to see all the places I want to so I can mix things around to arrange to be in any place at any time almost.

I'am in free and easy holiday mode.
Cheers
Jayse


----------



## Duff (6/1/07)

Jayse,

If you are around The Rocks next Friday or Saturday then I'll get the bus in for a few with you. Lowenbrau for a few Franziskaners then onto The Australian, no problems.

Hope to see a few of the Sydney AHB'ers perhaps next weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## jayse (6/1/07)

Yeap that sounds great I'am in, I'll post either tomorow nite or sometime monday something concrete could possibly be there both friday and saturday and other days before and after, will work it all out in the next couple days.
Be great to catch up with a few AHBers and saturday would more than likely be the best day for it in the rocks.

On another note whats the latest beer wise at paddy's? couldn't find anything, anyway more than likely will have a weeknite session there somewhere amoung all the beer bar hoping antics.
also is the nags head worth adding to my ever growing list?


cheers guys
Jayse


----------



## shonky (6/1/07)

Pretty sure Matt Donelan has January off in terms of Real Ales at the Nags Head. Personally dont reckon it 's a visit without the beers as the attraction.
I'm going to try and catch up in the Rocks next week Jayse. Owe you a beer for your "intro to AG brewing guide", invaluable help in the lead up to my first brew. (esp the Led Zeppelin tip). I'll keep an eye on this thread and try and get along to one of the nights
Cheers
Jon


----------



## jayse (6/1/07)

Cheers for the nags head tips and look forward to the beer :chug:  



Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Gerard_M (6/1/07)

Jayse
The Nag's is only worth the visit on the 1st Friday of the month, apart from that it is just another pub.

The Riverview in Balmain is worth the trip, but don't miss the other attractions such as the London & Royal Oak, oh and a really great bottlo near the Monkey Bar. I reckon you could put balmain in an AHB search and get some good info.

Paddy's is always worth a trip. Ring first & ask if the brewer Callum is there. Tuesday it is topless waitresses from 10 am - midday!

Saturday in The Rocks would be great to catch up, although my track record on these occasions is dreadful so I will say I am pretty much no chance.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (6/1/07)

Would love to catchup. I'm still on hols next week, but also have a house full of guests helping with the construction work on the back yard.
I do have to do a run to the airport Saturday morning, so should be able to swing past the Rocks on the way home for a quick one.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (8/1/07)

Called the George yesterday arvo.... Lager, Bock and PALE ALE on tap


----------



## jayse (8/1/07)

hey guys,

The adventure has begun got of the plane and did a full tour of duty yesterday around the traps and am sitting back feeling a bit seedy. Got to the lowenbrau, lord nelson, the australian, J.S brewhouse, pumphouse, the hero of waterloo and after a hard days drinking headed to the mercantile were we had a hotel room to finish of the job.

Great beers all round for the most part, had all the lord nelson beers and although not total grin factor beers they were quite good. The J.S brewhouse was the biggest low of the day with only one very average house brew on tap 'the highway man' which tasted like a glass of golden ale, amber ale and there IPA all in one and was a real let down and struggle to get through. The barman was a young arogant english pack backer dude and barely spoke two words when i enquired about whats happening with the beer. Anyway glad i went and checked it out but all the same I see no real reason to go back to the J.S.B again while over here. h34r: 

The pumphouse thunderbolt was a much better beer after the horrid highway man just up the track.
Long story short the best beers of the day were moo brew, crakenback pale ales and bootleg raging bull all at the australian.

drank too many beers to even remember really.
Will be getting back to the lord nelson and the australian a few times during the next week and a bit and hope to meet up with a few on saturday maybe.

Still on the list for the next few days is paddys, macquarie hotel, bavarian beer cafe(s) and a run of pubs in balmain with the riverview being the main one.

Looking at maybe doing a session at picton with linz and whoever else is up for it maybe sunday or monday and drive to canberra from there the next day. Still not 100% sure there yet.

Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Bobby (8/1/07)

bugger!!
i was at the australian and the lord nelson yesterday. could have had a beer with you....


----------



## DJR (8/1/07)

Oh yeah, don't be tempted to go to Equilibrium! Stick to what you have listed and it will all be OK.

Wouldn't mind checking out the Macq hotel myself, meant to be some decent beers down there since the new brewmaster started. Might be a good idea to organise a little meet up somewhere around on one of the weeknights for the Sydney AHB folk?

Shame that the Malt Shovel Brewery at Camperdown doesn't do normal brewery tours, only select "industry" nights, but i'm sure something could be organised with the Macq hotel brewery, and Paddy's is worth a train ride to Flemington.

I think that the ISB crew might have something on this weekend but time will tell.


----------



## Duff (8/1/07)

Righto Sydney clan,

How about a show of hands for Saturday for a couple of pints.

Shall we say, The Australian between 11.00am - 12pm? Doc, what are your drop off times for coming back through?

I'm sure between those times you'll be awake and ready to go again Jayse? :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Trev (8/1/07)

Jayse,

Check with the Riverview first. I was there on Thursday and the ESB was off???

Let me know what's happening - it would be good to catch up again, mind you I think there's nothing here to compete with the Wheatie!

OK, maybe the Australia,
Oh and maybe Lord Nelson, and Paddy's, .................

Trev


----------



## Gerard_M (8/1/07)

I will find out Tuesday what is happening with the Riverview. I am out of the running for Saturday.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard (8/1/07)

Duff said:


> How about a show of hands for Saturday for a couple of pints.
> 
> Shall we say, The Australian between 11.00am - 12pm?



:super:


----------



## Stuster (8/1/07)

I can't make it unfortunately.  

I'm out of town from Thursday to Sunday. When are you leaving, Jayse?


----------



## Linz (8/1/07)

The wife and I are looking at dropping up to the Australian/Lord N/ Lowenbrau on Friday arvo after work..5.30pm+

And a Sunday lunch/arvo at Picton...BEAUEWWWWWDDIIIFFFFUUULLLL


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...12325&st=15

At the bottom of the thread.....for Pics....


----------



## PostModern (9/1/07)

I'd like to catch up with you while you're here too Jayse, but I'm out of town until next week. Post back with your planned movements for early next week and I'll try and get into town to raise a glass with you if you're still here.


----------



## redbeard (9/1/07)

Linz said:


> The wife and I are looking at dropping up to the Australian/Lord N/ Lowenbrau on Friday arvo after work..5.30pm+
> 
> And a Sunday lunch/arvo at Picton...BEAUEWWWWWDDIIIFFFFUUULLLL



fri 6pm could also work for me  sun probably not B) 

cheers


----------



## jayse (9/1/07)

Bobby said:


> bugger!!
> i was at the australian and the lord nelson yesterday. could have had a beer with you....



quite possibly was standing right next to you somewhere, ohwell if i was a little more organized it would proberly help but......



DJR said:


> Oh yeah, don't be tempted to go to Equilibrium! Stick to what you have listed and it will all be OK.
> 
> Wouldn't mind checking out the Macq hotel myself, meant to be some decent beers down there since the new brewmaster started. Might be a good idea to organise a little meet up somewhere around on one of the weeknights for the Sydney AHB folk?
> 
> ...



Gunna hit the macq this afternoon sometime, billy hydes music store is up the road so will go look at some guitars and wander up to start the day there. If the beers good i'll be going back again before I leave.




Duff said:


> Righto Sydney clan,
> 
> How about a show of hands for Saturday for a couple of pints.
> 
> ...



yeah should be able to manage that, might stay upstairs there friday so just have brekky and straight back down into it.




Trev said:


> Jayse,
> 
> Check with the Riverview first. I was there on Thursday and the ESB was off???
> 
> ...






Gerard_M said:


> I will find out Tuesday what is happening with the Riverview. I am out of the running for Saturday.
> Cheers
> Gerard



Hey Trev and gerard,
Trying to ring the riverview now and can't get through don't no whats happened but it seems the phone is not connected. I,am trying to get them on 9810 1151 which is the number they have listed. Won't be back on the net today I don't think so if anyone knows anything and doesn't mind giving me a call on 0433 800 038 that would be great.



Stuster said:


> I can't make it unfortunately.
> 
> I'm out of town from Thursday to Sunday. When are you leaving, Jayse?



At the moment I have booked a flight out for next wed morning but theres a chance I may extend my visit yet.




Linz said:


> The wife and I are looking at dropping up to the Australian/Lord N/ Lowenbrau on Friday arvo after work..5.30pm+
> 
> And a Sunday lunch/arvo at Picton...BEAUEWWWWWDDIIIFFFFUUULLLL
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...12325&st=15
> ...



Look forward to seeing you then linz.




PostModern said:


> I'd like to catch up with you while you're here too Jayse, but I'm out of town until next week. Post back with your planned movements for early next week and I'll try and get into town to raise a glass with you if you're still here.



Will post back in a few days what the next week holds for me.




redbeard said:


> fri 6pm could also work for me  sun probably not
> 
> cheers



 


Thanx guys, I'am off to get stuck into it. If anyone is around and up for it give me a call.
Cheers 
Jayse


----------



## jayse (10/1/07)

Just a quick review of the progress,
The macq yesterday was very awesome, great beer, sam the brewer wasn't in but her young runabout was and had a good few hours there drinking what was in the fermentors and brite tanks aswell as all the beers on tap. Great venue and awesome atmosphere i thought. The brewery itself looks great and really a awesome place. I was in my happy place :super: 

Redoak beers on tap after that wasn't anywhere near as expensive as i was expecting after the horror stories i heard. The beers were all pretty damn good but cut short of great. The atmosphere is very sterile and takes a lot away from the enjoyment but all in all not bad. The rauch was my pick but tried every beer on tap and they were all on par with each other.

The bavarian on york st was also very sterile and not a patch on the lowenbrau in the rocks, giant snitz were if you eat it all you get a fee schnapps. Funny thing was the waitress was suprised we both got through it without a problem at all. Anyway worth the cheap giant snitz just the atmosphere is way way way better at the lowenbrau.

After that was feeling rather boozed and broozed and headed up to the glenmore for a sleep upstairs.

Just drove to paddy's today for around 3 hours of beer, topless waitress with the best set of mammary glands ever. Spoke to the brewer at great length and had a few middy's of ESB out of the brite tank which is nearly ready for tapping and it was to die for. Tried all the beers there and am now back home for a couple days of quiet ones before the big weekend ahead.

Cheers, having a ball over here.
Jayse


----------



## Gerard_M (10/1/07)

Glad to see that you are enjoying your time in Sydney. After the variety you have experienced these past few days, Adelaide will seem like the most boring town on earth.
did the waitress at Paddy's do the trick with the $1 coins on her nipples?
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (10/1/07)

Ok, it is not looking too good for me.
The dropoff for the flight has been bought forward to 7am, and my entire family is crook with some bug, that I feel I'm coming down with too.
Will keep you posted, but even if all were in great health I'm going to be in the city really really early.

Doc


----------



## jayse (11/1/07)

Gerard_M said:


> snipped>
> did the waitress at Paddy's do the trick with the $1 coins on her nipples?



No nipple tricks :blink: 




Doc said:


> Ok, it is not looking too good for me.



Not to worry I'll buy a beer for ya and drink it. :blink: 

Any others up for friday and/or saturday in the rocks? sunday in picton and monday in canberra?

Cheers 
Jayse


----------



## jayse (12/1/07)

Ok just getting sorted to head into town and play shortly if anyones around and up for a couple. I don't think I'll be back on the net again before the weekend is out but might get back on in a hour just before we leave home.
Will be at the australain around 6pm tonite and staying at the glenmore and waking up and playing up the next day aswell.
If you want to find out whereabouts I'am exactly just give me a bell.
Hope to see a few brewers around the traps.

Cheers
jayse


----------



## shonky (12/1/07)

Sorry Jayse.

Not going to be able to make it tonight or tomorrow I'm afraid. Let us know your plans for early next week when you're back from Canberra - Monday or Tuesday night I should be around if you're still standing by then! 

Cheers
Shonky


----------



## redbeard (14/1/07)

Caught up with Jayse & the aj on fri after work at the Aust. Both great guys. Couple of other ahber's
there too. pity the little creatures keg was dry on a fri pm ! after sunset, most of us staggered
to the belgian cafe & feasted on mussel's & a few different brews. unfortunately i
only remembered to get 1 stamp in my belgian passport ! doh ! Then finished with a cleansing coopers ale on the rooftop
of the glenmore. interesting sights, no matter where u were looking ! Apart from the service
at the Aust, overall a great night ! i feel remorse for the navy boys that had to work next day  :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (14/1/07)

Well, it wasn't sickness that kept me away.
Everyone is better.
The early morning dropoff to the airport got delayed as Wellington airport was fogged in.
The 0900 flight finally left at 1746, so my day was shagged at the airport.
Hope you had a great day yesterday Jayse.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (14/1/07)

Doc said:


> Hope you had a great day yesterday Jayse.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



We did. It was Jayse and I for a while at The Australian from 12pm until his mate Andy awoke and emerged into the afternoon light :lol: 

The LCPA keg again ran dry, no more until the next delivery we were told. So we started on their range in bottles, before heading dow to the Lord Nelson and worked through their range. Back to the Lowenbrau (I'll let him tell you their stories of their air guitar night at the Lowenbrau Friday night :lol: ) for a dunkel, then I left them as the marched onto the Hero of Waterloo around 7pm for a meal.

Great afternoon with great company. Cheers Jayse  Should have given me a call Doc.

Cheers.


----------



## Pumpy (14/1/07)

Duff said:


> We did. It was Jayse and I for a while at The Australian from 12pm until his mate Andy awoke and emerged into the afternoon light :lol:
> 
> The LCPA keg again ran dry, no more until the next delivery we were told. So we started on their range in bottles, before heading dow to the Lord Nelson and worked through their range. Back to the Lowenbrau (I'll let him tell you their stories of their air guitar night at the Lowenbrau Friday night :lol: ) for a dunkel, then I left them as the marched onto the Hero of Waterloo around 7pm for a meal.
> 
> ...




Jayse must have had a great day cuz he was so sick poor old Hogan, Franko, Linz, and Pumpy & Trev were left like a 'Shag on a rock 'at the George the sixth @ Picton waiting for him , Never mind we thoughth after the amount he had been drinking he may not be able to back up , and we had some special guest's playing too .

After i went back to Frankos for a few Porters , Wow what a brewery he is building it willl put us all to shame Bling ! Bling !


Pic of the Band playing at the pub attached BLS

Pumpy B)


----------



## Hogan (14/1/07)

Pumpy said:


> Pic of the Band playing at the pub attached BLS
> 
> Pumpy B)




The AHB Picton Pub band - Pumpy, Hogan, Trev and Franko


----------



## Duff (14/1/07)

D'oh :huh: 

Jayse was looking forward to Picton today, talking about arriving around 1pm with their swags before continuing onto the Wig and Pen at Canberra tomorrow.

Maybe I should have checked the readings at Parramatta Local today h34r:


----------



## homekegger1 (14/1/07)

redbeard said:


> Caught up with Jayse & the aj on fri after work at the Aust. Both great guys. Couple of other ahber's
> there too. pity the little creatures keg was dry on a fri pm ! after sunset, most of us staggered
> to the belgian cafe & feasted on mussel's & a few different brews. unfortunately i
> only remembered to get 1 stamp in my belgian passport ! doh ! Then finished with a cleansing coopers ale on the rooftop
> ...



Certainly was a good day had by all. Good to meet up with Jayse and AJ as well as Linz, Little Squares and meeting Redbeard, who incidently has no beard. :unsure: Many a good beer was enjoyed and once again some very fine mussells from the crew at the Belguim. We took Hooky home because he also had the pleasure of working on Saturday morning. And he looked how I felt when I saw him at 7.30am on Saturday. Was hoping to make it to Picton today, but after I had to go to work yesterday and stare at grey boats I was a little tired and also needed to clean the house for an inspection tomorrow. Sorry that I missed it guys.

Once again thanks to Jayse for encouraging a bit a of a get together.

Catch you in Adelaide soon.

Cheers

HK :beer:


----------



## jayse (17/1/07)

Hey guys,

Firstly sorry I had to pull out of the session at picton, we got home from the city around midday sunday and I was still up for it although feeling very very poorly but my mate could hardly move for several hours and was in no state to do anything so we couldn't make it. After duff left us to it around dinner time saturday we continued to drink at the same fast rate untill 3am and I only have a vague memory of those final hours that nite.
We did drop into picton tuesday on the way back from canberra for a hour and I can say if BLS did play in that joint it would have fallen down.  
Amazing place picton itself and i'd imagine a great place for a afternoon of bushwalking adventures and so forth.
The brewery looks as old as the pub itself and was classic.

Canberra the day before we stayed at the YHA and spent all afternoon at the wig and pen. Walked in and asked for a couple middys saying if we drink middys we should comfortably get through all of the beers plus some and still be sober enough to go to some of the late nite spots to talk to girls. The bird behind the bar stated there is no way we would get through every beer saying its impossible, we look at each other and have a grin and state something along the lines of we're drinking machines and she still states we still couldn'd do it and that one of the reasons was they like to respect the safe service of alcohol and we'd most likely not be aloud to continue all nite if we got a bit messy. Anyway we used every effort in us to remain very well behaved and toned our behavour down acordingly and with out missing a beat got through every beer and started on our way through our favourites a second time before heading of to the local swill houses to try our luck with the native females (didn't have too much luck but had fun trying).
Anyway without going into ranting to much the beers were awesome with my favourite the APA on cask. The IPA was the only beer I found had a fault as such with the alcohol being way to up front and driving the beer. Other than that all the beers were awesome even then I did go back for the IPA again.
A huge highlight in canberra for me also was the war memorial/musuem which was unreal, I could have spent all afternoon there but the beer was calling.

I'am back home now and all in one piece mostly. It was awesome to have several drinks with some of the sydney clan friday and duff on saturday, you guys are all fantastic. Again sorry I missed picton sunday to those who were up for a session, it was a little out of my hands with the driver all but lying dead on the floor.

If I'am cashed up when you guys do another crawl you never know I might pop over for the weekend.

Cheers.
Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Stuster (17/1/07)

Sounds like you made the most of your trip east.  

Sorry to have missed you. One reason I did was that I in Canberra. My kind sister shouted me a trip to the Wig and Pen and I have to agree with your assessment of the beers there. Awesome stuff. Really knocks the socks of the brewpubs in Sydney IMO. What a great idea to put the APA on cask for example. The amber hefeweizen was another interesting beer. Got to chat to the brewer for a bit. They only use German and British malts, which I thought shone through in the beers. I liked the IPA, but it was nearly the last beer I had there.  

Hope you can make it back this way someday.


----------

